# helmets that looks like a hat.



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

so i seen some vidoes of people who wear helmets but looks a lot like a hat, no im not talking about burn helmets, they have longer bills.


----------



## bloodfira (Jul 9, 2009)

sandbox brain bucket


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

capix wake cap


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah knew about those but are there any other, and which of these are better?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a Smith Hustle that has the small brim on it. I really hate the brim because it makes it impossible to move my goggles above my eyes without having them slip all the way to the back.


----------

